# First Shot.



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

Just pulled my first shot on my La Pavoni Europiccola. Much too easy and hardly any crema. But I drunk it anyway, not the worst coffee I've ever had. The learning curve begins.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Heh .... You are lucky, my first shot on the europiccola choked it and I ended up with a massive sneeze when I unlocked the PF

tighten that grind and go for another shot !!

freaking love my europiccola .... Best machine I ever bought (unless I am making multiple drinks then it's a nightmare)


----------



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

I might try harder tamp first the one it came with it is a joke, and mine is just too big. But I've got a friend with a lathe.

Really looking forward to getting to know this machine.

When we have a crowd over they get french press


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I received mine today, which I bought from a forum member, first shot was excellent, well maybe not excellent but it was like going back home as I've not made an espresso for about a year, I've been making aeropresses, v60s and mocha pot coffee since then, didn't realise how much I have missed espresso/cappuccino until today.

Fantastic machine and mine is in amazing condition for a 40 year old coffee machine and it works perfectly too.

Tony


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

twotone said:


> I received mine today, which I bought from a forum member, first shot was excellent, well maybe not excellent but it was like going back home as I've not made an espresso for about a year, I've been making aeropresses, v60s and mocha pot coffee since then, didn't realise how much I have missed espresso/cappuccino until today.
> 
> Fantastic machine and mine is in amazing condition for a 40 year old coffee machine and it works perfectly too.
> 
> Tony


Get some photos of your retro beauty


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Get some photos of your retro beauty


I'll stick some up tomorrow:coffee: wish I gone down this road a year ago:good:


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

twotone said:


> I'll stick some up tomorrow:coffee: wish I gone down this road a year ago


You're forgetting about all of those tasty coffees you made from the kilos of Coffee Compass beans that went through your Expobar Leva DB!


----------



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

Mine's a Pre-Millenium too, when I get over my initial thrill of owning it I'll take the base off and see how old it is.

Basic description is all chrome, fixed steam wand and pressure gauge.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> You're forgetting about all of those tasty coffees you made from the kilos of Coffee Compass beans that went through your Expobar Leva DB!


Aye but it was ten times the price nearly for the same coffee in the cup:coffee:


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Couple quick porn shots:coffee:


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

PGT said:


> Mine's a Pre-Millenium too, when I get over my initial thrill of owning it I'll take the base off and see how old it is.
> 
> Basic description is all chrome, fixed steam wand and pressure gauge.


Do yourself a favour and buy a good grinder, I bought a Cimbali Magnum from another forum member back in January (thanks David) and frankly it was a steal at the price I paid for it which was basically the price of a new Mc2 and the difference in the cup is night and day.


----------



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

Had a chat with Coffechap a few days ago. He suggested I stick with the Iberital for the time being. Not ideal I know but I set it finer than I've had it and the last shot was a vast improvement from the first and light years away from my previous machine.

I'll have to slow up though or I won't sleep tonight.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One thing at a time, once you get the hang of the lever then look to get a better grinder


----------



## PGT (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Dave, Once I feel I've reached that point I'm sure you will be able to suggest something suitable.


----------

